# Capons?



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Anyone have any experience cooking capons? I saw some at a grocery store and noted that they're expensive for a form of chicken and that got me wondering if they were worth the effort.

I also learned that a capon is basically a rooster that was castrated, and became very large because of that.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

IMHO not worth the extra money, they are too fatty (not as much as a duck, tho) for my tatstes; it's more economical to buy a turkey, especially this time of year


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Thank you, that's precisely the sort of personal opinion that I was looking for.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There great brined an smoked. But stead a buyin one a them I can usually get bout 3 chickens fer the same money.


----------

